# Everlast 4142 Sleeveless Hoodie



## Kempo_JuJitsu_Guy (Jun 8, 2009)

Price

This was bought from Sports Direct and paid Â£10.99 for it. This was the cheapest I could find with some quick browsing. So for a start it's a bargain imo :thumb

Quality

According to the specs on Sports Direct the top is 90% cotton and 10% polyester which means that it is nice and soft yet reasonably strong. The top itself seems to be of really good quality and feels lovely and comfy.

Performance

I use the top for warming up (skipping etc) and training in when doing bag work. The arm holes are nice and loose but not massive, they are just right, and beacause it's made mostly of cotton they don't feel rough on the undersides of the arms. The hood is nice and comfortably big enough, but also lovely and warm if you happen to be bald (like me) and are training on cold/ rainy days.

When teamed with a t-shirt underneath the top doesn't slowly eat the sleeves resulting in them rising up into the top slowly exposing your upper arms.

The top is also rather comfy for just chilling about in when team with shorts or joggers for days when you know when you aren't doing anything and/or on a rest day from training.

The unfortunate thing about it though is that it soaks up the sweat like a person returning from the desert with no water.

Conclusion

For Â£10.99 you can't really go wrong, but because it is made by Everlast the quality imo is rather good considering the price. But a nice bit of clothing for some stand up bag training or chilling about.


----------

